# WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K



## lenkii (2. Dezember 2014)

*WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K*

Hallo Zusammen

Hab nun nochmals den ganzen Eintrag editiert und überholt: 
Mein Setup das ich mir kaufen werde (oder die Teile die ich bereits besitze)

SSD: Crucial m4 SSD (128GB, 2.5")
FP: Seagate Desktop (2000GB, 3.5", Desktop)
RAM: Corsair Vengeance (4x, 4GB, DDR3-1600, DIMM 240)
CPU : Intel Core i5 3570K BOX (LGA 1155, 3.40GHz, Unlocked)

GPU: 2x im SLI Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming (GM204, 4GB)
NT: Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 10 750W
SLI: ASUS SLI Bridge 12 cm
Phanteks Enthoo Primo (Big Tower)
MB: AsRock Z77 Extreme4 (LGA 1155, Intel Z77, ATX)


Wasserkühlung Setup:

Phobya CPU-Cooler UC-2 LT Intel 775,1155,1156,1366,2011 - Silver Nickel Black Edition
Phobya CPU Mainboard Backplate 775/1366/1150/1155/1156/2011
2 x EK-FC970 GTX Waterblock
Phobya Variabler SLI/Crossfire Verbindungsnippel G1/4" - 1 Slot - black nickel
Alphacool Lighttower All-in-One Reservoir - Black
Phobya DC12-260 12Volt Pump
2 x Alphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 240mm
1 x Alphacool NexXxoS Monsta 360mm - White Special Edition
5x PH-F140S Fans (bereits in meinem Case enthalten)
3x Enermax Cluster UCCL14 ( 140x140x25mm )
Masterkleer Schlauch PVC 19/13mm (1/2"ID) UV-aktiv Black
2 x Phobya ZuperZero Clear 1000ml

Eventuell alternative Graka und Waterblock dazu
2 x EVGA GTX 970 Superclocked ACX 2.0 (4GB)
2x Alphacool NexXxoS GPX - Nvidia Geforce GTX 970 M01 - mit Backplate - Schwarz
1x Alphacool GPX SLI Connector - Single

Klappt das ganz Setup? Kann man vielleicht hier oder da noch ein wenig wegsparen?

Danke und Gruss
lenkii


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K*



lenkii schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Momentan habe ich noch ein altes Setup
> 
> ...



Funktionieren wird es aber nur bis du anfängst den PC zu belasten den dan hast du schneller kochendes Wasser als es dein Wasser Kocher in der Küche könnte

Mal spaß bei seite, für ein SLI Setup aus zwei 970er und i5-3570 brauchst du Minimum 2X280 für die GPUs und ein 240er für CPU oder 420 +240 oder wie es auch immer in dein Gehäuse passt, besser wäre aber ein Mora 3 bei so ein Setup.
es gibt eine Faustregel bei Waküs die man als absolutes Minimum ansehen sollte, pro 100W Verlustleistung 120mm Radi (aber leise ist das dan er nicht)


----------



## lenkii (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K*



acer86 schrieb:


> Funktionieren wird es aber nur bis du anfängst den PC zu belasten den dan hast du schneller kochendes Wasser als es dein Wasser Kocher in der Küche könnte
> 
> Mal spaß bei seite, für ein SLI Setup aus zwei 970er und i5-3570 brauchst du Minimum 2X280 für die GPUs und ein 240er für CPU oder 420 +240 oder wie es auch immer in dein Gehäuse passt, besser wäre aber ein Mora 3 bei so ein Setup.
> es gibt eine Faustregel bei Waküs die man als absolutes Minimum ansehen sollte, pro 100W Verlustleistung 120mm Radi (aber leise ist das dan er nicht)



Habs nochmals nachgemessen,  ich bringe dort max. 2x  280 rein und noch eventuell 2x 140,
Brauch ich ein neues Gehäuse?


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K*



lenkii schrieb:


> Habs nochmals nachgemessen,  ich bringe dort max. 2x  280 rein und noch eventuell 2x 140,
> Brauch ich ein neues Gehäuse?



Wen du nicht viel wert auf silent legst reicht das gerade so, aber leise und kühl wird es nicht.
Brauchst kein neues gehäuse kaufen wen du dir ein Mora 3 Radi kaufst und den Extern an die Seite deines Gehäuses schraubst die 9x140mm version z.b.


----------



## lenkii (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K*



acer86 schrieb:


> Wen du nicht viel wert auf silent legst reicht das gerade so, aber leise und kühl wird es nicht.
> Brauchst kein neues gehäuse kaufen wen du dir ein Mora 3 Radi kaufst und den Extern an die Seite deines Gehäuses schraubst die 9x140mm version z.b.



Möchte das ganze schon lieber Kompakt in einem. Und laut sollte er auch nicht umbedingt sein. 
Kennst du eventuell direkt ein Case das du mir empfehlen kannst?


----------



## acer86 (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K*



lenkii schrieb:


> Möchte das ganze schon lieber Kompakt in einem. Und laut sollte er auch nicht umbedingt sein.
> Kennst du eventuell direkt ein Case das du mir empfehlen kannst?



Das phanteks enthoo primo ist das am besten geeignete Gehäuse wen es darum geht möglichst viel radi Fläche im Gehäuse unter zu bringen
http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2013/12/phanteks-enthoo-primo-review/primo-19b.png

http://www.phanteks.com/enthoo-primo.html


----------



## lenkii (2. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K*



acer86 schrieb:


> Das phanteks enthoo primo ist das am besten geeignete Gehäuse wen es darum geht möglichst viel radi Fläche im Gehäuse unter zu bringen
> http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2013/12/phanteks-enthoo-primo-review/primo-19b.png
> 
> http://www.phanteks.com/enthoo-primo.html



Danke dir, werds mir mal anschauen, und irgendwie Geld zusammenkratzen haha..


----------



## lenkii (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K*

Haupteintrag nochmals editiert, könnte bitte jmd. drüberschauen?
Vielen Dank


----------



## lenkii (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: WaKü für 2x Gigabyte GTX 970 G1 Gaming und i5 3570K*

Thread closed -> neues Setup aufgestellt mit neuem Thread.


----------

